

Show HN: Jot = Text Editor + Inspiration Engine - akumpf
http://jot.luunr.com/

======
akumpf
A quick 1-day build by The Chaos Collective -- it's an inspirational text
editor :)

The UI is made to be super simple so you can focus on your own thoughts when
you're feeling inspired, and lean on the incoming stream of content when
you're not.

Type anything and see related words, phrases, synonyms, and images pulled up
beside your workspace. Great for pushing through writers-block or putting
together some lyrics for your bands next platinum album!

Enjoy.

~~~
akumpf
Great to see an influx of people trying it out. We just added browser local
storage in the last few minutes so that anything you write will be saved.

Hooray for not losing your data :)

------
teuobk
I'm... kind of confused, to be honest. However, I do like the general idea: it
can be great fun to let the mind wander while doing something like browsing
Wikipedia.

